
How to stay motivated while learning programming and new technologies - yonatan06
https://medium.com/@yonatan.bendahan/how-to-stay-motivated-while-learning-programming-and-new-technologies-5e8803593ca3
======
stunt
Those are all good suggestions. Having a buddy that wants to learn the same
technology helps too.

I also have a simple Trello board with Backlog, In progress, Review, and Done
columns for every side project including when I want to learn a new language
or technology.

It's just a very familiar workflow to me, and also I feel the burden of
thinking what is next, or what can I pick now is usually a barrier. I just
don't want to think all the time what is the next thing that I have to do.

It also makes my progress visible and gives some sense of achievement.

------
yonatan06
One of programming main struggles is the learning process. whether you just
started your programming journey, or you want to learn new technology. In this
article, I want to share some of my personal tactics and strategies that help
keep me motivated in this sometimes difficult journey.

